# Plants for Platymeris Biguttatus?



## BugMasterD (May 25, 2015)

Trying to decide which plants may work with my Platy. Big. colony, I'm keeping them at about 26c with 70% humidity.

But I have virtually no experience with live plants.


----------



## Liverwort (Jun 11, 2015)

What kind of substrate are you using?


----------

